
Ask HN: Cost of bootstrapping $1M company in 3 years? - FahadUddin92
If a person finds the right product market fit, what could be the cost of growing the company to a million dollar business in 3 years(I understand this varies depending on business but for a general idea)?
======
cimmanom
It varies so much depending on the business that this can't be answered.

It depends entirely on your transaction size, margins, cost to acquire a
customer, and customer lifetime value.

It takes a lot more capital to earn $1M selling widgets for $1 each with 10c
profit than it does to earn $1M in sales commissions on $20M real estate
transactions.

To figure this out, you need to put together a spreadsheet with a business
plan for your own business, including product, marketing, and overhead costs;
transaction size and volume; and growth rates.

------
jimrhods23
This is impossible to answer because there are so many variable factors
involved.

